# miscariage without clots?



## xMummyx2010x

Last night i had major cramps like early labour. Went to the loo and [tmi] there was blood in my pants, Not much but enough. Wiped myself and it was major. Really heavy and bright red. Had pains all night and bleeding, but no clots?! well none that iv noticed and i keep looking. I think iv passed some "stringy" clots but thats all. This morning bleeding very heavy still, not as much pain but still abit. Just feeling "unwell" and not right. All pregnancy symptoms have gone i.e morning sickness. 

Help please, i have noone to talk to..


----------



## sarahjane10

Hey, How far was you
I had a miscarage last week i was 7 weeks but had major cloths!!! Have you gone to your g.p if you are realy worried go to a&e i did and had a emergecy scan!!

Hope you okay
Big hugs xxxx


----------



## kaths101

Hi, my miscarriage started with very painful cramps and blood, lots of red blood... the clots didnt come until 4 days later when I went in for medical assistance, then there was just one large clot then I passed the baby...
How many week are you? Have you got an early pregnancy unit near you?

I hope you are ok? x


----------



## sarahjane10

hey hun.

I am no longer Pregnant as i mc i was 7 weeks. I have to go to the doctors in the morning and then i have to go for blood tests. I fell okay now just still bleading. Are you going to try again! 

I am defo i cant wait :) xxxx

hugs and kisses xxx


----------



## xMummyx2010x

i was 7 weeks. Been doctors and they said it sounds like im M.C. But i dont mean to offend anyone but i was booked in for an abortion on thursday, althrough undecided still. But im very upset.


----------



## sarahjane10

Hey

Did they give you a internal scan to be 100% that you had a mc!!
Aw right i see ahh well every one is diff its still a sad time for what ever you had decided, Have you got any other children! 

hugs and kissess xxx


----------



## xMummyx2010x

sarah i have two children, 2 and 8months. Im with the father and he has just started back work afte rbeing made redundant [cant spell] end of last year.

Im going to have a scan on thursday to confirm, but bleeding so heavy and just in so much pain, feels like labour!


----------



## sarahjane10

hey hun 

I have no Children yet i am 20 but have been with boyfriend for 2 years but relly ready for a chid :)

I woke up on the morning bleading little then it got worse they call it a thretend miscarage ( i can not spell dont worry lol) do you now if its a internal scan. Then i had a HUGE blood clot :( sad Was sooo not exspecting it 

Hugs and kisses :) xxx


----------



## xMummyx2010x

no its a normal scan, i had a normal scan a cpl of weeks ago and was 5weeks5days


----------



## sarahjane10

hey

And was every thing fine then,
What dose your partner think!! 

I am so exsited to have a baby but just hope that things work out soon, I was so scarde having a scan because i had a internal scan, and i was on holiday so i was in a strange place anyways, where things may work different. xxx

Huggs xxxx


----------



## xMummyx2010x

everything was okay, im more shocked that iv M.C after two healthy pregnancies. My mum passed away in dec 2009, so im still not emotional stable to bring anougher baby in to the world


----------



## sarahjane10

hey

Ah hun sorry to hear that , I see what you mean you have to focus on getting your self over your lose of your mother, and now maybe having a m.c but as time gose bye it gets better, 

Can i ask how old you are! 

Hugs xxxx


----------



## xMummyx2010x

19, 20 on sunday x


----------



## Kimberly28

Awww hun. I'm so sorry to hear that and sorry for your loss. I know what you mean though. I have a 10 mo old and a 13 yr old son. I unexpectedly but happily became pregnant and had my bfp on June 5th and then last Monday found out that I had miscarried and the baby died inside of me. It died at 7 weeks and I was about 10 weeks. :( I too was very shocked that I had miscarried after having such a successful pregnancy and birth with me 10 mo. old son. That and it broke my heart b/c the baby was definitely wanted. So I know how you feel and we're all here for you and understand. Take care hun. :hugs:


----------



## susan36

hi sorry for jumping your post , but i think the abortion word is now allowed on these boards as some woman have just lost there babies like me , im sorry what you are going thro , susan


----------



## sarahjane10

ah well happy birthday for sunday hun :)

That is nice that we are the same age,

Well we are still young hun, like you say you needed time to get over your loss. Just relax and put your feet up, you in any pain now!!!

xxxxxhugs xxx


----------



## xMummyx2010x

like i said it wasnt 100% sure, doesnt mean im not broken hearted!


----------



## xMummyx2010x

sarah, in soo much pain, on co-codiomol. got contraction like pains so bad. i jus want a cuddle from my mummy tbh


----------



## sarahjane10

Ahhhh just try chill out okay, you must be going through stess. My pain was soooo bad i even fell asleep watching the match last week!! Try have a nice bubble bath hun
xxx bug hug xxx


----------



## susan36

im sorry if you took that the wrong way , i never said you were not broken hearted , im going thro a mmc just now so i know how you feel, just reading other boards iv saw them getting closed bc of the A WORD , sorry if u took it the wrong way , :hugs:


----------



## sarahjane10

Hey Susan how far pregnant was you, 

xxx


----------



## susan36

i was 9weeks 5 days but baby died at 6weeks 3days , still not mc as im tryin to do it natural, i would be 12 weeks tomorow :cry:


----------



## xMummyx2010x

oh god hun im so sorry!


----------



## sarahjane10

hey Susan

I miscaraged at 7 weeks :( its soooo sad all i wont was this baby,
Cant wait to stop Bleading so i can try again :( its frastrating,!!!

Big hugs xxx


----------



## susan36

im so sorry for both you losses , im going to try asap aswell , it took us 29months , so hopfully not as long this time , :hugs:


----------



## sarahjane10

Hey

I was very lucky, i came of the pill and 2 months after i became pregnant.
I hope it take that fast this time, i Hope you become pregnant fast to,

Ahhh i wish things were so so so diff!!!! 

xxx big hugs xxxx


----------



## sarahjane10

xmummyx2010x

How you felling!!! will you keep me informed :) 
xx


----------



## xMummyx2010x

was in alot of pain last night, still uncomfy pain today. Bleeding alot still but more clotty [tmi] at the min. I lost a tiny blood clot that looked like a tiny tiny arm.. is this possible? i havent stopped crying!


----------



## sarahjane10

Hey hun.

I have not got a clue if it can be a arm because mine was a huge blood clot, If i was you i would ring your g.p and tell him what is going on hun.

xxxx


----------



## xMummyx2010x

iv told him hun, went docs yday morning. Bleeding not as bright red today, its more darker and clotty :/. Im going for a scan in the morning, im so scared! im scared il have to have a d&c or something?


----------



## sarahjane10

hey hun 

I have to go for another scan on friday because they dont understand what the hospital in cornwall ment because they could not see a baby!1
And i did a test last night and it came up posative and it should of come up negative bye now!!!

So confused

Hope you felling better

sarah xxxx


----------



## ak66

hey everyone :)

yeah i think it is possible to not have clots, or just a long stringy bit of flesh. i have been to the docs yesterday cos of a possible mc and that was what i had passed, no clots that i had noticed or anything. i didnt even know i was pregnant, but if i was i would have been 5 weeks or so. 

i was due on my period 3 weeks ago, i did bleed but i have been taking the pill so this would have happened anyway, even tho i had not had a break so it must have been a breakthrough bleed. i bled that week then the next 2 and a half weeks, it got heavier and had mild cramp which i dont normally get. i passed a long stringy bit of flesh with a little ball of blood attatched at the end. after this the bleeding stoppped for a day, then started spotting with mild cramps agen. 

i'm not sure if this was a miscarriage but it could well have been :)

good luck everyone!
xx


----------



## xMummyx2010x

hi there, havent misscariged but they baby has no heartbeat. :'(


----------



## sarahjane10

hey hun

Aw no did you go today!!! what did they say????
sorry to hear that, its a hard thing.

xxxx
Sarah
xxx


----------



## xMummyx2010x

i went,the women was lovely. i have toke a tablet today to try and get things sorted as im bleeding heavly but not clotting. i nearly fell off the chair, and "she" [the baby] must of tried holding on so much. OH is being lovely. I have to go back tomorrow and have anougher scan


----------



## sarahjane10

Ah hun so has the babys heat stoped beating but they wont to make you pass it!!! iv got my scan in the morning my bleading is very light today but i nows its going to be bad news, But i look at things like things happen for a reason you now. 

Hope you felling a bit better from being for a scan just to let your head now what is going on.

xxx


----------



## sarahjane10

?


----------



## xMummyx2010x

iv started clotting.. went to the loo and passed a clot about the size of a 10p. Not much blood now just clots! stomach not too bad. when i go back tomorrow they going to give me some tablets to start contractions, antibiotics and a pregnancy test to take in a couple of days!


----------



## xMummyx2010x

i feel so so strange today.. Not in pain [dossed up on painkillers] but very ill. I went to a playgroup with my two kiddies, and just felt strange and very very sick. Got home had some chocolate to get my suger levels back up, checked my pants and iv bleed sooo much! iv leaked out the side of a pad and into my leggings! i just stood there and cried. Im so angry atm, more to OH as he didnt want anougher baby and feel like hes not supporting me at all.
Going back hospital at 2.45 for anougher scan to see if baby has gone or not. I have no option to go through this now, as the poor mite had no heartbeat yday. Im in so much pain physically and mentally, more to the fact that its all on the hush hush because OH doesnt want anyone to know. 
I just hope i dont have to have the tablets to start contractions today, as i dont think id cope anymore.


----------



## sarahjane10

hey hun

omg i hope you fell better soon my scan 2 day was not good there baby in belly :( but every thing is out, got to do a pregnancy test friday and if its still posative got to go back to hospital, 

What did they say when you went back to the hospital for a scan! how far gone was you!!! Hun you should tell some one because you need some one to give you a big hug and to surport you!!!! 

Let me now hun 

xxx


----------



## xMummyx2010x

Sarah, i was 8 weeks gone! I had the scan, was in so much pain as soon as she put it on she said "i dont have to do anymore i can see its still there". I had 4 tablets put in as soon as they were in my contractions started.. I can honestly say they felt like i was in labour! i was sent home as soon as they started! we lived about 20miles from hospital! Started driving and i was screaming in pain begging adam to stop! We ended up pulling into asda and i ran to disabled loo with adam. 
As soon as i sat on the loo something fell out and i screamed in shock! thinking that was it, but i was still in soo much pain i was nearly passing out. I only sat on loo and blood was gushing out! [tmi sorry i dont want to upset anyone]. I then felt the urge to push!!! but couldnt cause it hurt, adam went and got me ann energy drink and as soon as he left i started pushing, felt something slid out, looked down and stuff was hanging out of me! i fell off the loo and was sick. I then pushed again and more came out. As soon as they were out the pain stopped!

I then managed to get up and go home, everytime i stood up i gushed out. Ended up passing 4 more big clots and that was it..

Still in pain but not as much, bleeding still very bad.

I feel more traumatised then anything iv ever done!


----------



## sarahjane10

Omg hun that is so so sad!!! I cant belive you went through that!!! do you have to go back to the hosptial!!! I would not be able to deal with that i just could not! when you went for your scan did they say that you was going through a mc! 

Ahh i hope you fell better soon hun

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## xMummyx2010x

they said they baby had died, and my body was trying to flush it out but i needed some help. I didnt go back hospital, going back on the 13th for a check up x


----------



## sarahjane10

ahhh how you felling today!!! xxx


----------



## xMummyx2010x

im okay thanks :) bleeding alot still but alot better x


----------



## sarahjane10

ah that is good that you are lot better today just rest!! put your feet up!!! 

xxx


----------

